# Which spotting scope



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am in the market for a spotting scope. I don't have the cash for a Swaro or Leica, so those two are out of the equation. I am looking at a Nikon Prostaff, and the Vortex Nomad. Has anyone tried out the new Redfield scope? 

Which one is the better scope for the price range?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Vortex


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been wanting to try the new Redfield but I haven't looked through them. I really like the Vortex stuff. I have the Skyline which they don't make anymore.


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a Nikon Prostaff and I like it. At least from the standpoint I can clearly see 22 caliber holes in a target at 100 yards. I have yet to try it at distances farther than that. I usually rely in my steel targets at 300 yards and beyond.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the nikon prostaff and love it. I have looked through all scopes on the mountain and found that the vortex doesnt gather half the light as the nikon does. Stay away from the cabela scopes, even their hd models, they are heavy and still dont do well in low light conditions. For the money you cant go wrong with the nikon, I know I sound like a salesman for nikon, but the vortex is the only scope in this price range and I thought it was horrible. In fact I had a friend buy one and he ended up taking it back after one time out on the mountain, he ended up with a prostaff and loves it as well.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I would suggest looking at KSL.com...........Scopes, and optics.

I was looking for a 2nd scope because my kids use mine from time to time..
Watched it regular for a couple weeks,,,,,,,,,some of the stuff is high..

Then one Day I see an ad for a Cabelas 20x60x60,,,very comparable to the pro staff or vortex.

Lady's name on the ad,,,,and only a picture of the box,,,,,She is asking $75.
I call,,,,She says " We bought it 5 or 6 years ago for birdwatching, haven't used it"...


I said,,,,be there tomorrow,,,,Scored a $600 spotter foe 75$ bucks.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang googy! Can I rub yer head for some of that luck??? ;-)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I say Nomad.... 
I have a Nomad and my friend has a Swaro scope. The difference between the scopes was that I packed mine in the hills and his stayed in a case in his truck. After using my swaro away from his truck he finally gave in and bought a Nomad in excess of his swaro spotter. 

Swaro=expensive high maintenance kinda like the wife who needs breast implants, spa treatments, laser hair removal electrolisis, and a Brazilian wax... She is super hot, but at what price?

Nomad=Affordable and useful kinda like the wife who was one of the hotter chicks in high school from your home town. She is always up for anything and when it comes to hunting she is willing to pull the trigger herself.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I like my prostaff and I just bought a pair of redfield binos and love them too, I would go somewhere and put the two side by side and buy the one you like though.


----------



## bman940 (Feb 18, 2011)

Choosing a spotting scope is a lot of work. I don't think you can look thru one at a store and say this is it like you can for some Bino's. I like to go outside, put a tri-pod on the hood of a car and read street signs. Good luck with getting to do that at some stores, but if they really want to sell you one they'll go with you. Also, eye piece selection is crucial. Are you just going to use your scope at the range or pack it hunting? If I'm hunting my neck much prefers the angled eyepiece. At the range, straight works fine. Pick a compact tri-pod as well. Get something solid with a quick disconnect base. I like the Nikon Prostaff 16-48x65mm Spotting scope. Weighs in at 2 pounds and can easily be put into a day pack. Another handy accessory is the window mount for a vehicle. Sure makes glassing from a warm truck so much nicer.
I hope thse suggestions help guys. Please feel free to drop me a note with any questions.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I mentioned this in another post and I will say it again. the best thing you can do is shop around and shop around. I shopped for months and tested all kinds of scopes. then I figured that the best bang for the buck in my opinion was not the Swaro, Leupold or Leica. For me this was as close to a once in a lifetime purchase as i can think of, unless I score the lottery. Even then I still would not buy a Swaro.

The quality of optics between (what I considered finalists) the Swaro ATM, Vortex Skyline & Viper and the Leika TV-82 was not worth spending the money on the Leica or Swaro. I honestly could not tell the difference. I ended up buying the Vortex Viper HD. One Hell of a scope. I am even buying a Viper rifle scope for my new 7mm.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If you're not going to buy a swaro, throw the cash down on the Cabuelas Euro spotted. It's made by Meopta and is a dang good scope for the money. However, I've owned Leupolds and Vortex and I liked them just fine, but they come nowhere close to a swaro. Its dang nice not having a migraine after a full day behind the spotter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Howdy Bart!!!

Welcome to the Forum. 


Twice, I hunted elk with a Nikon Pro Staff guy, a Jeff S. from from PA.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

gwailow said:


> If you're not going to buy a swaro, throw the cash down on the Cabuelas Euro spotted. It's made by Meopta and is a dang good scope for the money. However, I've owned Leupolds and Vortex and I liked them just fine, but they come nowhere close to a swaro. Its dang nice not having a migraine after a full day behind the spotter.


I couldn't agree more one thing to add though. With Cabelas return policy on there cabela products, it is like a down payment on a swaro or leica. (when you decide to upgrade) Best advice I think we can all give you is get the scopes and put them side by side. Make sure you look through early morning and dusk also. I had limited the scopes down like yourself and went with a Cabelas HD 66mm a few years back. :idea:


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

Been following this forum for sometime, decided its time to contribute a bit. Lot's of good info on here BTW. 

I just purchased a Vortex Skyline ED. I have been wanting a spotter for sometime, and did lots of research on them. It is a bit bulky, but I don't believe I could have found a better scope for what I got my Skyline for. They are being replaced by the new Viper and Viper HD, so they are discontinued and on closeout at many retailers. If you look hard enough, you can find a standard for under $300 and the ED for a little more... One of the things I wanted was the ability to digiscope or take long range photos with a point and shoot camera. Vortex makes a sweet adapter for the Skyline to accomplish this. Good luck with your search!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum freedomcell, glad you finally chimed in! You are right about the info on this site, including your own! Thanks.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

If a guy does not plan on spending hours behind glass, or glassing at low-light conditions, some of the mid-grade scopes like the Nikon, Vortex, Cabelas or Leupold are great scopes, and will probably be great for most guys.

If though, you are planning to spend an entire afternoon, or better yet all day, behind glass, do yourself a favor and save up the money for a quality scope, like Swarovski or Leica. Best money spent in this sport no doubt. 

I saved years for my Swarvoski's, always thought they were not worth it. Now that I have them if I could go back my "nicer" rifles would have been sold, thats for sure. I would hunt with the bear minimum just to have the best glass I could possibly get my hands on. No better investment in hunting, period.

When guys say they see no difference, they are comparing them side by side, in a store, or even outside for a short period of time. Spend one entire day looking though a top quality scope and then try and spend the next entire day, dusk to dawn looking through a mid grade scope. The difference is astronomical. 

I also think if a guy is able to sit glassing all day, non stop, the chances of killing quality bucks/bulls skyrockets. I think mid-quality glass holds a lot of guys back from doing it because your eyes physically can not stand the strain of an hour or two behind mid-low quality glass, not to mention a full all day glassing session. 

Its a tough thing spending a thousand plus dollars on glass, but IMO it is well worth it. I cant stress how much of a difference it truly makes. If you do consider high quality glass keep an eye on KSL for used glass as well, just make sure the serial numbers come back clean and the warranty will stay in place. There have been some great deals on there the past few months.


Nambaster-
The swarvos are more like being loved by the hottest model on earth, she does need a little care, but thirty years down the road she looks/works as great as the day you found her. Not only does she never miss a day hunting with you, she encourages you want to go, and she even helps spot the buck of your dreams bedded in the sage brush twenty minutes before sunrise, all the while your buddy's "mediocre" girl just thought that 200" rack was a dead branch


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> If a guy does not plan on spending hours behind glass, or glassing at low-light conditions, some of the mid-grade scopes like the Nikon, Vortex, Cabelas or Leupold are great scopes, and will probably be great for most guys.
> 
> If though, you are planning to spend an entire afternoon, or better yet all day, behind glass, do yourself a favor and save up the money for a quality scope, like Swarovski or Leica. Best money spent in this sport no doubt.
> 
> ...


Rebel makes some good comments.
Let me add one thing to the pot though. I spend 95 % of my time behind a quality set of Zeiss binoculars. I use to use 10x40 powers but have since down powered to 8x40 due in part to the fact that the movement in the glass at that power produces less eye strain and I do not like headaches and sand feeling eyes. Younger hunters are all about power and in optics power comes at a huge cost not only in money but in functionality. 
My point here being that if you do not have a high quality set of binoculars, buy them first before you invest in a spotter.
Big


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I concur with the last two posts.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> With Cabelas return policy on there cabela products, it is like a down payment on a swaro or leica. (when you decide to upgrade)


That is no longer the case, the warranty only applies to cabelas clothing now FWIW.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > With Cabelas return policy on there cabela products, it is like a down payment on a swaro or leica. (when you decide to upgrade)
> ...


Darn just our freakin luck then. Now if I have a receipt that still states the old warranty does it still apply :?: So have they went to just the 30 day warranty like Sportmans or what?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Darn just our freakin luck then. Now if I have a receipt that still states the old warranty does it still apply :?: So have they went to just the 30 day warranty like Sportmans or what?


Yes, they can't retroactively change anything, but any future purchases are just this policy now:


> Since 1961, it has been our ongoing mission to provide outdoor enthusiasts like you with the finest quality gear and the highest level of customer service in the industry.
> 
> If you are not completely satisfied with your purchase, we will provide a refund or exchange the item within 90 days* of purchase.
> 
> ...


----------

